
How I Stopped the NYPD from Wrongly Ticketing Millions of $/yr Using Open Data - iquantny
http://iquantny.tumblr.com/post/144197004989/the-nypd-was-systematically-ticketing-legally
======
dplgk
I routinely get a ticket for one of these spots and get it dismissed every
time. Just got another one last week. I parsed the open data and they make a
few grand a year in that one spot. However the open data doesn't say if the
ticket was dismissed, because I saw my car on their with no indication that I
didn't pay.

